# Quibbles over Quest anchor/child seat configuration



## richards1052 (Nov 17, 2004)

I just bought a Quest because we just had twins. We also have a 3 1/2 yr old boy. So I needed a bigger car & bought a Quest. I like it fine. But I have one big quarrel with the design dufus who thought up the child car seat configuration. In the back row there is only a single anchor allowing you to install only a single car seat in back. Each bucket seat has an individual anchor so you may install 2 car seats there. But when you do this, the car seat's size completely prevents anyone from entering the van using the passenger doors.

Why didn't they place TWO sets of anchors in back? Then if you have 3 children as I do you could place two children in the back row & a single child in a bucket seat & have access into the vehicle from the opposite side passenger door.

For those who ask why I don't use the lap/shoulder harness, because of the angle from which the seat belt comes down from the roof area, I simply cannot get a really tight fit on a car seat. It has far too much give for my comfort zone even after tightening the belt to the max.

Even more curious is the fact that unless you do use a lap/shoulder belt, a family with four children simply cannot buy this vehicle.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

This thread has been reopened. If you don't have anything positive to bring to the thread, DON'T POST IN IT.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

this may sound stupid...but couldn't you gheto rig the seats into the back using nylon twine?

what i mean is that you essentially tie the safty seats to the rear seats in such a way that the rope is tied/secured to the floor. the floor is not going to move in a crash.

use something beefy, 1/2" should do.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Tavel said:


> this may sound stupid...but couldn't you gheto rig the seats into the back using nylon twine?
> 
> what i mean is that you essentially tie the safty seats to the rear seats in such a way that the rope is tied/secured to the floor. the floor is not going to move in a crash.
> 
> use something beefy, 1/2" should do.


That's a thought, BUUUTTTT.......I know I wouldn't trust a piece of twine with the safety of MY child.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

uh....chain?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

In the cargo area are there tie downs on the floor? I have seen this in my mom’s merc. Wagon. Now this is only a suggestion! I don’t want you to do this if you have any doubts. What I was thinking (if it does in fact have these floor mounted tie downs is this. first place your car seats were you want them, then measure form the car seat to the tie down. then go to home depot and find that steel braided cable (used for bike chains) and have 2 made in the length you measure with an eye let on each side. buy standard boat anchor "carabeaners" then simply connect one end to the child seat and the other end to the floor tie down. this should not be the main way you secure the seat, just a way to keep the top from tipping over in a crash (im assuming that’s what these child seat anchors are for in the first place, I don’t have children all of this is simply a stupid idea that crossed my mind while reading the thread) then use the seat belts to really hold them in and there you go :thumbup: will this work? I have no idea please anyone with kids/ deals with cars seats every day correct me. I don’t want to put any Chile’s life in danger with my stupidity.
................sounds like you need a bus :thumbup: lol



Tavel said:


> this may sound stupid...but couldn't you gheto rig the seats into the back using nylon twine?
> 
> what i mean is that you essentially tie the safty seats to the rear seats in such a way that the rope is tied/secured to the floor. the floor is not going to move in a crash.
> 
> use something beefy, 1/2" should do.


my idea is the same as this but instead of twine use steel braided cable. 

the floor wont move, but what you secure it to may. if you have utility tie downs rated at 50lbs each (the norm iirc) and you have a baby at X lbs. and a car seat at X lbs. and you hit something at X speed will the force exceid 50 lbs.? idk this is only an idea for you to refine.........you could clip the cable to part of the seat instead on the floor again idk........run with it :thumbup: best of luck


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> In the cargo area are there tie downs on the floor? I have seen this in my mom’s merc. Wagon. Now this is only a suggestion! I don’t want you to do this if you have any doubts. What I was thinking (if it does in fact have these floor mounted tie downs is this. first place your car seats were you want them, then measure form the car seat to the tie down. then go to home depot and find that steel braided cable (used for bike chains) and have 2 made in the length you measure with an eye let on each side. buy standard boat anchor "carabeaners" then simply connect one end to the child seat and the other end to the floor tie down. this should not be the main way you secure the seat, just a way to keep the top from tipping over in a crash (im assuming that’s what these child seat anchors are for in the first place, I don’t have children all of this is simply a stupid idea that crossed my mind while reading the thread) then use the seat belts to really hold them in and there you go :thumbup: will this work? I have no idea please anyone with kids/ deals with cars seats every day correct me. I don’t want to put any Chile’s life in danger with my stupidity.
> ................sounds like you need a bus :thumbup: lol
> 
> 
> ...


or you could have bought a car and duct tape the seat to the floor of the trunk


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> or you could have bought a car and duct tape the seat to the floor of the trunk


it seems like tim allready delt with crap in this thread.............im pretty sure he will have your ass so watch out :thumbup: 

but seriously i think my plan may accually work .....any one?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Timbo said:


> That's a thought, BUUUTTTT.......I know I wouldn't trust a piece of twine with the safety of MY child.


Me neither. The anchors are there for a reason. I don't know the layout of the anchors and seats, but it seems to me there is more than one solution to the problem....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> it seems like tim allready delt with crap in this thread.............im pretty sure he will have your ass so watch out :thumbup:
> 
> but seriously i think my plan may accually work .....any one?


Even WITHOUT the anchors, I have a child seat in the back of my 200sx, and I use the rear seatbelts. If you are having problems with the installation of a car seat I would HIGHLY suggest calling your local Police or Fire department and ask them to check it for you. I did and it worked fine.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Even WITHOUT the anchors, I have a child seat in the back of my 200sx, and I use the rear seatbelts. If you are having problems with the installation of a car seat I would HIGHLY suggest calling your local Police or Fire department and ask them to check it for you. I did and it worked fine.


thats exactly what i thought. i never really understodd the porpose of those anchors.........just another safety measure?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> thats exactly what i thought. i never really understodd the porpose of those anchors.........just another safety measure?


It's supposed to be safer and much easier to install. The problem with the over the shoulder belt, like those in the back of my car, have a tendancy to make the seat "tip" a little to the side. AND with the rear buckets in the 200sx, it doesn't allow for a FLAT surface to put the base of the seat. There are items you can use to help the situation, but the anchors are much better for support.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> it seems like tim allready delt with crap in this thread.............im pretty sure he will have your ass so watch out :thumbup:
> 
> but seriously i think my plan may accually work .....any one?


it _should_, cable is a touch stronger than twine lol.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Timbo said:


> It's supposed to be safer and much easier to install. The problem with the over the shoulder belt, like those in the back of my car, have a tendancy to make the seat "tip" a little to the side. AND with the rear buckets in the 200sx, it doesn't allow for a FLAT surface to put the base of the seat. There are items you can use to help the situation, but the anchors are much better for support.


thats true those 200's have some pretty deep buckets. how many kid you have? you could put the seat in the middle and anchor the top done with something like my idea. 
kinda stupid coment........how do people with leather use car seats? wouldnt they dimple/rip it?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> thats true those 200's have some pretty deep buckets. how many kid you have? you could put the seat in the middle and anchor the top done with something like my idea.
> kinda stupid coment........how do people with leather use car seats? wouldnt they dimple/rip it?


you gotta put a cloth or towel or blanket under the seat...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> you gotta put a cloth or towel or blanket under the seat...


 Or they make seat protectors with pockets and stuff, if you need extra places to put kid toys etc. I have leather seats in my Cherokee. BTW, don't ever buy this brand SUV if you have a car seat facing each way. It might be an SUV, but the back seat is pitifully small.


----------

